#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Nieuwe DMX sturing

## Max

Sinds vorige maand beschikken we over vier stuks GLP Ypoc Moving Heads. Hiervoor hadden we en acht-tal JB Winner scans met twee stuks Scanmaster en dit werkte prima, maar omdat we het wat professioneler willen gaan aanpakken hebben we deze scans vervangen door een viertal Moving heads.

Nu is het zo, dat we bij deze moving heads ook graag een mooie bijpassende sturing willen kopen omdat het besturen dmv een Scanmaster niet echt lekker werkt omdat de Moving heads 14 kanalen hebben en we anders steeds moeten switchen van A naar B (een scanmaster heeft maar 8 faders!)

Het enige wat op de sturing moet komen zijn de Moving heads (dit zullen er in de meeste gevallen 2, 4 of maximaal 8 stuks zijn) en een tweetal (maximaal 4) DMX Stroboscopen. Dit omdat we de Par sets aansturen door middel van de bekende Showtec Lite-4's en Lite-8's omdat deze lekker makkelijk in gebruik zijn en dus ook erg handig voor onze verhuur doeleinden.

Onder dit motto zijn we dus ook op zoek naar een goede, degelijke sturing die niet moeilijk in gebruik is!

Ik hoop dat iemand mij verder kan helpen.

----------


## daantje

is het voor live/bandjes werk? of disco's? 
is wel ff belangrijk om te weten.
maar voor disco's is de lightjockey van martin wel handig. weinig omkijken naar.
grtz daniël

----------


## Max

Het is voor allround gebruik, maar met name Disco.

Lightjockey van Martin is leuk, maar valt ver buiten het budget, het programma is zelf al enorm duur en daar komen de kosten van een Laptop nog eens bij!

----------


## dj_lucv

Een Freaky van Martin misschien? Die zijn redelijk betaalbaar in vergelijking tot een lightjockey met laptop.

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_lucv_
> 
> Een Freaky van Martin misschien? Die zijn redelijk betaalbaar in vergelijking tot een lightjockey met laptop.



Koop dan een botex scancommander. Veel goedkoper!

----------


## stekelvarke

http://www.botex.com/3/dc1216.html , ik denk dat het deze is die je bedoelt?
Dat is nu net degene(nuja een kopie) waar hij vanaf wilt.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Martin freekie is wel makkelijk om heads mee aan te sturen. Zowieso iets met een joystick of trackbal.

----------


## LichtNichtje

Chamsys pc met entec dongle: rond de 55 - 60 euro en met goeie software (uit ervaring :d)
Maar je moet er wel de "tikken" van de dongle bijnemen.

Af en toe loopt deze vast en moet je chamsys software opstarten nadat je de usb dongle uitgetrokken hebt.

Ook heeft deze dongle de neiging om bijvoorbeeld wanneer je de shutter dicht hebt van een moving head. Deze shutter heel even terug open en dicht te doen.

Dus voor echt live werk is deze dongle niet echt geschikt... 
Voor disco is dat niet zooo erg en zullen de mensen in de zaal meestal wel niet eens merken...

----------


## Max

Aan een sturing die steeds vastloopt heb ik niets.

Mijn voorkeur gaat gewoon uit naar een goede dmx tafel. 
Liefst rond de 750 euro of vraag ik dan teveel van het goede?

----------


## johan L.

ik werk zelf met de enttec dongle en freestyler en heb nergens problemen mee, 

Freestyler is freeware software. www.freestylerdmx.be

en werkt met deze dongles:
AVR dmx dongle
Cinetix
Dmx4All
Dworkin
Elektuur LptDMX
Enttec open dmx
Enttec Pro
JPK USB & RS232 interfaces
Kristof Nys 64
Lpr2dmx
Manolator
Milford instruments
Minidmx
Monacor 60/120
OkiDMX
Parzic
Peperoni light Rodin 1 & 2
Sunlite
USB-DMX 512
USBDMX.com
Velleman K8062 en nog een paar meer.

Over de dmx problemen met het enttec kastje, er schijnen een aantal probelemen te zijn als je een usb hub gebruikt er is hiervoor een mod te vinden bij http://members.optusnet.com.au/%7Erowanmac/opendmx.html

het is even zoeken  :Big Grin: 

Johnny Wester of CPOINT Lighting (06/05/05)
has come up with this fix for the widget which might cause it
to lock up locking up after a while of use, typically
it takes some time before this happens...

'Some hubs and host controllers appear to be extremely sensitive to noise. A
glitch on the USB lines can causes the device to hang. This problem can be
fixed by adding two 47pF capacitors to ground on the USB DP and DM lines.
These should be located between the 27ohm series resistors and the hub.'

http://members.optusnet.com.au/%7Ero...nusbdmxfix.jpg

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Wij als Enttec importeur hebben nog maar heel weinig melding gekregen van vastlopende systemen. De keren dat er al eens iets gebeurde lag dit voor 99,99% aan de PC en/of de software, maar niet aan de interfaces. Vergeet niet dat de meeste programmas freeware zijn, en Enttec niet verantwoordellijk kan geacht worden voor het al dan niet goed werken van software die ze niet eens zelf hebben geschreven.
Gebruik de PC die je voor je lichtsturing gebruikt enkel daarvoor, ga hem niet vervuilen met programma's die niks met het lichtsturen te maken hebben. 
Installeer een verse windows XP, installeer de drivers voor de dongles, installeer uw lichtstuursoftware en installeer verder niets, je zal merken dat op deze manier geen problemen voorkomen.
We hebben zelfs theaters die onze dongles gebruiken voor echt professioneel werk, zij hebben ook nooit problemen, zolang je je PC maar niet vervuilt met allerhande troep.
Wij hebben weet van de modificatie aan de Open USB Dongle, ook bij Enttec weten ze hiervan, ze gaan deze modificatie echter niet standaard implementeren. Eigelijk is dit ook een onnodige modificatie die er enkel is om bij slecht onderhouden PC's en veel no budget hubs (die door weet ik welk probleem hun connectie kort verliezen) het probleem te omzeilen. Doe zoals ik al zei werk op een niet vervuilde PC en je zal hoogstwaarschijnlijk nooit een probleem ondervinden.

----------


## Poelmans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> 
> Wij hebben weet van de modificatie aan de Open USB Dongle, ook bij Enttec weten ze hiervan, ze gaan deze modificatie echter niet standaard implementeren. Eigelijk is dit ook een onnodige modificatie die er enkel is om bij slecht onderhouden PC's en veel no budget hubs (die door weet ik welk probleem hun connectie kort verliezen) het probleem te omzeilen. Doe zoals ik al zei werk op een niet vervuilde PC en je zal hoogstwaarschijnlijk nooit een probleem ondervinden.



Mja idd, je connectie tussen dongle en PC valt een fractie van een seconde weg soms... Ik heb hier ook niet op elke PC of in elke situatie last van...

Als voorbeeld:
Waar lichtnichtje het over heeft was een serieus lange DMX lijn, 4 movingheads op dezelfde kring, laptop van de sturing mee op de lijn van het geluid (en een laptop waarvan we weten dat die problemen geeft, en das nog wel ne acer :s), heel veel andere zooi zoals blad-blazers voor in de tuin die van de act waren, en met in een andere zaal van de grenslandhallen een lezing met volledige PA en licht, en in nog ne andere zaal de mensen van flashlight die aan het programmeren waren  :Wink: 
Verre van ideaal dus  :Wink: 

In een klein parochiezaalken waar ge heel uitzonderlijk 4 MH's moogt hangen en ge de stroom werkelijk gescheiden houd is me dit nog niet gebeurd... Behalve de 'tik' in de beweging dan af en toe... (alhoewel... ook niet altijd zelfs)

Nu, die hele discutie ga ik ff achterwege laten. Enttec is een low budget oplossing, en you get what you pay for: soms gaat het goed, soms niet... Hiermee zeg ik niet dat het een bagger ding is (ik ben heel tevreden over mijn dongle). Ook is een laptop volledig formateren om lampjes te sturen voor een drive inn geen optie... Ze moeten hun facturen nog op diezelfde PC maken  :Wink: 

Een professionelere oplossing voor chamsys magicq is een artnet naar DMX converter. Je kan er al rond de 200 a 300 euro kopen (ook van enttec!). De software is gratis, en is een kast van software, die ook in hun consoles van 12000 euro zit! de mogelijkheden zijn legio, alleen ga je op een schermpje moeten klikken met je muis...
Je kan dan achteraf eventueel nog een PC wing kopen, wil je eenmaal van dat overmatig geklik af zijn, maar die dingen zijn wel duur... Er komt wel een goedkopere PC wing aan begin 2006. huidige PC wing heeft wel 2 universes ingebouwd, dus vergelijk dat met een fingers: dan is die fingers + LJ opeens ook duurder...

In ieder geval: martin lightjockey is een pak duurder voor veel minder terug te krijgen. Ik heb me reeds suf geergerd aan dit programma als het programmeren vooruit moet gaan.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Klopt allemaal wat Poelmans zegt.
Behalve die Artnet/DMX convertors van 200 euro, die wil ik graag nog tegenkomen.
De Enttec versie is 2x DMX in of uit, of zelfs 1x in EN 1x uit, dus in totaal 2x512 kanalen en die kost netto zo'n 499 euro ex btw.
Chamsys software in combinatie met deze artnet convertor geeft je inderdaad zoveel meer dan een Lightjockey pakket, daar heeft Poelmans ook terug gelijk in.

----------


## Poelmans

Gho, kwestie van royaal langs een prijs te zitten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Enttec heeft een nieuwe versie van de dongle uit welke USB in en uit ondersteund en volgens mij is ook de gevoeligheid kwestie daarin opgelost. Hij is niet vreselijk veel duurder dan het oudere model, dus dat is zeker een optie.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat:Enttec heeft een nieuwe versie van de dongle uit welke USB in en uit ondersteund en volgens mij is ook de gevoeligheid kwestie daarin opgelost. Hij is niet vreselijk veel duurder dan het oudere model, dus dat is zeker een optie.



Je hebt het waarschijnlijk over de Pro versie.
Deze is inderdaad veel beter, en heeft volgende kenmerken :

*  Micro processor enabled
* 1500 V full isolation (data & power lines to protect your computer from surges)
* 1 Input & 1 Output connector (there is only one DMX port though)
* RDM (talkback) compatible
* Internal frame buffering (will work on any PC)
* Will talk at any comm's speed, compatible with any system for which the FTDI chip has drivers (Windows, OSX, Linux..)
* Universe & user config EEPROM
* Refresh Rate configurable from 1 to 40Hz
* Break configurable from 96uS to 1.3mS
* MaB configurable from 10.6uS to 1.3mS
* No Receive framing problems (compared to Open DMX USB)
* Upgradeable firmware

Hij kost netto ex btw 132,60 euro
Pas wel op, niet alle programma's zijn al aangepast om met deze dongle te werken. Freestyler wel, Chamsys MagicQ-PC nog niet.

----------


## jerre

Ik heb ook nog een optie, had het al gepost op een ander forum, maar het is mss ook wel interessant dat ik het hier ook 'ns zet.
Ik heb hier nog een dll liggen die het toelaat om verscheidene dongles met martin lj te laten werken.
Hoe gaat het in z'n werk:
haal lj 2.6 of 2.5 af, hernoem eerst MartinUsb.dll naar DasHard_.dll, daarna hernoem je okdmx31.dll naar MartinUsb.dll

file: http://users.skynet.be/fb138913/okdmx31.dll
file nodig bij sommige interfaces(inpout32.dll): http://users.skynet.be/fb138913/inpout32.dll
volledige sourcecode: http://users.skynet.be/fb138913/okdmx31_wdk_1_13.zip

Je kan dan gewoon in Lj je hardware detecteren (ook al heb je de interface niet).
Nu moet je hetvolgende doen (afhanklijk van je interface):

- Kristof Nys dmx dongle: hernoem inpout32.dll naar kristofnys.dll
- Manolator: hernoem inpout32.dll naar manolator.dll
- Monacor: zet dmx120.dll of dmx60.dll in de dir
- Okdmx pp + usb, maar die interface is nog in ontwikkeling): hoef je niets voor te doen
- Open dmx (enttec interface): FTD2XX.dll bij in de dir zetten
- Parzic: inpout32.dll gewoon in de dir zetten
- Velleman: K8062D.dll in de dir zetten + de bijhorende applicatie
- Dmx4all(the willows): dmx4all.dll hernoemen naar dmx4all.com1 (voor com1), .com2 of .com3
- dashard interface, afhanklijk van dewelke:
-&gt; ofwel niets
-&gt; ofwel de originele martinusb.dll die je hernoemd hebt naar dashard_.dll bij kopieren en hernoemen naar FlashHard.dll (rest van het verhaal blijft dus hetzelfde)

Nu, onder 2.5 werkt dit verhaal van hierboven perfect, maar in 2.6 geeft het de volgende fout: na 'n +/- 10min zegt lj dat de hardware gediconnecteerd is, de dongle blijft gewoon werken, dus je kn het error venster gewoonweg wegschuiven, maar je krijgt af en toe een kleine fout op je signaal, niet zo erg voor het drive inn gebruik, maar bij gebruik van vast licht kan dit wel 'ns ongewenst zijn.

Voor alle duidelijkheid ik heb de dll niet zelf geschreven, maar het truukje is bedacht door oksid (helaas is zijn site inmiddels offline).

Is het illegaal? Nee, foutje van martin om in hun user license niets op te nemen over het verplicht gebruik van hun hardware.

----------


## tijn

Ik heb het hier ook draaien (Martin Lj + Enttec). Werk perfect!

----------


## Van_Diemen

Hmmm tijdje geleden bracht ik dit onderwerp ter sprake (zonder files erbij te geven) en werd mijn topic voorzien van een slotje door modje! 

Je zegt dat het niet Illegaal is, maar volgens mij zit dit toch aardig in een grijs gebied!

Veranderd echter niets aan het feit dat het echt werkt (getest met DMX4ALL)

----------


## Poelmans

Waarom zou je zulke dingen met LJ willen doen als enttec werkt op chamsys  :Wink: 

Laat je vooral niet afschrikken door de gebruikersinterface. Even wennen, maar dan loopt het als een trein in vergelijking met LJ...

----------


## tijn

Dan mis ik bij Chamsys toch de mogelijkheden om een extern fader paneel aan te sluiten.

----------


## Overdrive

Misschien eens leuk om naar deze tafel te kijken:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...TOPIC_ID=15331

Heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, maar lijkt me toch best veelzijdig.
Zit op 900E incl.

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat: Dan mis ik bij Chamsys toch de mogelijkheden om een extern fader paneel aan te sluiten.



De PC wing is het externe fader paneel. Met 2x DMX uit. Eind 2005 / begin 2006 komt er ook een grote en een kleine versie van uit.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat: Dan mis ik bij Chamsys toch de mogelijkheden om een extern fader paneel aan te sluiten.



Als er één merk is die faderpanelen heeft dan zal het Chamsys wel zijn.
Ze hebben hun normale PC-wing, en binnenkort de Miniwing, de Maxiwing en de MQ-50 naast de bestaande MQ-100, 200 en 300 tafels uiteraard vol met faders. Fotootjes van de nieuwe wings staan al op hun site en inderdaad zoals DeMennooos al zei leverbaar rond de jaarwisseling.
En Poelmans heeft weer eens gelijk, waarom zou je in hemelsnaam Lightjockey gebruiken als er een programma is dat vele malen beter werkt, meer mogelijkheden heeft en bovendien volledig GRATIS is.
Bijna vergeten, het truukje met de Enttec interface en LJ is iets waar wij en Enttec zelf helemaal niet achterstaan. Als je Lightjockey echt wil of moet gebruiken, betaal er dan voor.

----------


## tijn

In mijn opmerking over de fader panelen bedoelde ik in combinatie met de pc versie en idd de enttec dongle. De truc met Lj is voor mij puur een uitdaging maar werkt wel prima. Ben erg benieuwd naar de prijzen van de nieuwe wings van Chamsys. Dat gaat nog veel beloven.

Maar even terug on-topic: misschien is een SGM Pilot 2000 wel een goede optie. Werkt goed als je niet teveel verschillende aparaten hebt en je kunt je parretjes er nog beter mee aansturen dan met je Showtec controller.

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik kwam de nieuwe producten ook al tegen op www.chamsys.nl

Wat ik zo begreep op PLASA is dat die Mini Wing erg aantrekkelijk geprijst gaat worden.

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tijn_
> Maar even terug on-topic: misschien is een SGM Pilot 2000 wel een goede optie. Werkt goed als je niet teveel verschillende aparaten hebt en je kunt je parretjes er nog beter mee aansturen dan met je Showtec controller.



Deze controller had ik inderdaad ook al gezien. Maar zit ik dan niet met het zelfde probleem als mijn scanmaster nu? Want de Pilot 2000 heeft maar 6 faders en dus heb ik nog niet iedere functie op een fader. Niet dat ik alle functies gebruik maar nu moet ik steeds overschakelen van A naar B voor de juiste functie.

Excuses voor de nogal knullige uitleg maar ben niet echt thuis in de DMX wereld. Maar ik hoop dat mijn bedoelingen wel te begrijpen zijn? Zoek enkel een sturing die makkelijker te bedienen is en betaalbaar is voor onze Ypoc's en Strobo's.

----------


## dh-showtechnic

De messenger two van glp is wel een mooie tafel:
DMX512 Controller for 44 DMX units ( 16 fixtures + 24 Dimmer channels 
+ 4 strobes ) 
512 DMX Channels ( 24 channels for dimmer, 8 channels for strobes and up to 36 channels per fixture ) 
20 Preset Strobe Programs & 48 Programmable scenes 
48 Free programmable fixture programs ( Max. 48 steps ) 
48 Free programmable dimmer programs ( Max. 48 steps ) 
Internal Library is editable for all major fixture 
Free access of CF card ( 32 MB ) to exchange the library or programs 
The library and programs can be downloaded or uploaded to a PC 
Audio input and built-in microphone for music sync. Functions 
Joystick for Pan / Tilt adjustment 
Blackout master 
Two LCD displays, 40 x 2 characters each & two 4 -digit LED display 
Two 3 pin female & two 5 pin female XLR sockets for 512 DMX channels output 
MIDI In / Thru / Out connectors 
AC 120V / AC 230V selectable

----------


## Max

Had hier van de week de PR 512 sturing liggen (= Sunlite van Skytec), deze mocht ik lenen van de Discoboer maar helaas werkte deze sturing niet op de Laptop dus heb ook niet niet kunnen kijken of de Ypoc's nu lekker op dit programma werken.

Wellicht is de ShowTec Light-Desk Pro 136 iets voor mij? Alleen zit ik dan met het probleem dat ik maar 12 faders heb, en de Ypoc 14 kanalen hebben (hoewel ik niet alle functies gebruik!).

----------


## dh-showtechnic

De lightdesk por 136
Heeft ook maar 8 faders. Dus moet je nog steeds switchen tussen a en b
dus daar schiet je nog niet echt iets mee op.

----------


## zjeten

waarom niet daslight?
werkt super gemakkelijk en snel.
300 euro
mvg
jeffrey vancoillie

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dh-showtechnic_
> 
> De lightdesk por 136
> Heeft ook maar 8 faders. Dus moet je nog steeds switchen tussen a en b
> dus daar schiet je nog niet echt iets mee op.



Klopt, verkeerd gekeken [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Max

Ben momenteel toch sterk aan het overwegen de GLP versie van Sunlite te nemen. Zelfde kastje maar dan goedkoper.

Dit omdat ik tot nu toe erg goede ervaringen met het programma Sunlite heb. En ik tot nu toe ook geen beter alternatief heb gevonden.

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik denk dat een PC sturing in jouw geval ook het leukste is, je kan er alles mee aansturen, en ook toekomstgericht is het ook leuker. Als je niet echt een grote held bent in het proggen is sunlight (of GLP vertie) erg leuk, omwille van de vele voorgeproged bewegingen enz. Anders is Daslight ook leuk, maar hier moet je zo goed als alles zelf proggen.

----------


## mts

Even vragen of het gebruik van de open dmx interface van Enttec nog mogelijk is met Martin LJ? Ik weet dat hier tegen zijn het is maar voor test gebruik thuis bij het programmeren als de originele dongle verhuurd is.

----------


## Lala

> Even vragen of het gebruik van de open dmx interface van Enttec nog mogelijk is met Martin LJ? Ik weet dat hier tegen zijn het is maar voor test gebruik thuis bij het programmeren als de originele dongle verhuurd is.



Is niet mogelijk. LJ werkt alleen met de originele dongle.

----------


## Noobie

> GLP versie van Sunlite te nemen. Zelfde kastje maar dan goedkoper.



in mijn beleving is GLP een afkorting voor German Light Pruts.... als ik bij iemand iets op de werkbank zie liggen, staat er meestal GLP op. Zelf heb ik ook nog 2 ypoc's 250 spots in technocase, iemand intresse?

----------


## Drumvogel

> in mijn beleving is GLP een afkorting voor German Light Pruts.... als ik bij iemand iets op de werkbank zie liggen, staat er meestal GLP op. Zelf heb ik ook nog 2 ypoc's 250 spots in technocase, iemand intresse?



Dus eerst je produkt afzeiken en dan verkopen? Smart choice!

----------

